
Waymo CEO says its tech would have handled Uber self-driving incident safely - paulashbourne
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-autos-selfdriving-waymo/waymo-ceo-says-its-tech-would-have-handled-uber-self-driving-incident-safely-idUSKBN1H1006
======
galdosdi
I believe it. As a former (albeit a very unimportant L3 SRE in a distant and
unrelated division with no nonpublic info whatsoever about Waymo) Googler, the
only thing that impressed me about my time there was the engineering culture,
which despite the inevitable dilution from becoming so large, was very
strongly oriented towards valuing software safety, hygiene, correctness,
processor etc, compared to other shops anyway.

Even when i observed other types of dysfunction, it tended to go down in a way
that demonstrates valuing software safety, and something else would be
sacrificed, or at the very least it cost a lot more political capital to
override that particular cultural value than most any other.

I've never worked at uber but when it comes to carefulness, well, their
reputation precedes them and needs no rehashing here.

